# Lip scab?



## tora (Jul 22, 2010)

So while sitting next to my tegu's tank and watching him while he basked, I noticed he has this weird scab looking deal on his lower jaw, just along the crease where bottom meets top (if lizards had lips, that's where it would be). It's only on one side, and isn't too big, but it's really strange. What could this be? It doesn't really look to be impairing him much, maybe a little, it doesn't look like his mouth closes as much as it should, but he's still eating.


----------



## lilgonz (Jul 22, 2010)

could you post some pics of it?? It could possibly be mouth rot which would need to be treated.


----------



## tora (Jul 22, 2010)

I tried but my phone takes crappy pics and I donno where my camera cord is to get pics on my comp. I just got him on tues from Bobby, can lil babies get it that easy/quick? How do I check for it? It definitely is a scab though, he let me poke at it and a little came off but it looks pretty normal underneath.

You have me worried now. D:
He's already gone to bed, but tomorrow I'll try and peek in his mouth.


----------



## Pikey (Jul 23, 2010)

it could have been a shedding scale, somethimes they can turn a rusty brown (they do on my B&W jonesy when he sheds the scales on his head)


----------

